# Edenhope Hotel



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello everyone.

So I decided to post my progress on my theme this year. First year I'll be using a room in my house which will have a different theme each year. I've seen others thread on their themes and am amazed at the amount of props available to purchase and how great they look. I hope I can do my theme justice and really impress the neighbourhood. 

Firstly here are some pics of my lounge room that will be used for themes.

First pic is the entrance from the front door. Straight ahead leads you to the other rooms in the house but I will be closing that section off with some hanging black plastic tablecloths I will buy from our party store Lombard. The drapes will be hung behind the doorway as I will be hanging a curtain drape in the doorway (door open of course) and projecting the ghostly figures from the Atmosfear Dvd.

To the left of the pic is the lounge room and to the right is the hallway wall that I will be using for portraits.









This pic shows the lounge room. I will be removing the furniture (except the buffet). The reception desk will be set up to the back of the wall with the back wall decorated accordingly. The mirror will remain on the wall to the right and i will place a ghostly figure on it. The buffet will be decorated accordingly. And the rest of the room will be set up as a lobby with suitcases, possibly a grandfather clock, seated area on the left etc.









This is the hallway wall. This will be completely covered in portraits and vintage creepy/spooky pics. I will also be projecting the Portrait Atmosfear DVD on this wall.









And finally the hotel name (title of this thread). Our house has a plaque on the front and was there when we moved in a few years ago. The plaque says Edenhope. It's not our estate name…perhaps it's the name of the released stage at the time of sale or title name…who knows but it's there, therefore, I have decided to call the Hotel the Edenhope Hotel. I will use this name for future themes if it suits. I made up a sign that will go at the front possibly hanging off our letterbox (see below). It's just printed on A4 at the moment just to get an idea. 









As I progress, I will post more pics


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh how wonderful!!

I have been working on a haunted hotel theme for a while now. I am happy to follow your thread.

Your space is FANTASTIC! I adore your wallpaper! Perfect for your theme!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Have to agree with Hilda on the wallpaper. Looks perfect. I did a haunted hotel outside a few years back. Had fun with it. I think you are off to a great start and will enjoy seeing what you do.

Whether Edenhope was the model name or not I like the backstory to it and actually liked the name from the moment I read your thread title. Eden = first, rare, primitive, relaxing, special place; Hope = you might _hope_ for a beautiful, restful place like Eden to stay at but it's most likely whistful thinking for what you get in a haunted hotel!

Great high ceilings BTW. Do you guys have those 3M removable hooks and such down your way? If so you could easily suspend some lightweight things (like cobwebbing) from your ceiling and kind of out of immediate view of your hotel guests.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Hilda & GoS. My wallpaper is perhaps the reason why I chose Hotel for my first theme. lol.

GoS I love your explanation of Edenhope...it's perfect. I'm not sure what 3M removable hooks are but we do have removable hooks here which will probably be similar to what you've mentioned. You've given me a great idea to expand the decorations to the ceiling so thanks heaps for that


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Here are some more signs I made up.

This is the welcome sign that will be placed in a frame and on the reception desk. I copied the wording off someone (I'm sorry I don't remember the name to credit). It was a printable on Pinterest so I changed the look of the original sign and also created a Logo for it to suit my theme.









Next is the Guest Book. I created a front cover which I will use an old book to stick it on.









And the pages that will be inside...I'm hoping ToTers who enter the hotel will leave some feedback for me.









And the mail drop letter. This will be dropped in my neighbours letterboxes and some other homes in the area that I know get involved in Halloween. I'll be distributing them the week of Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow you are off to a great start! I love everything you have done. Nice font choices and graphics. I'll have to remember your sign if I do my hotel again. It was a fun read. Too bad you are an ocean away otherwise I could lend you my haunted vacuum cleaner and haunted feather duster from my hotel that is now defunct for the time being.  I think the City condemned it, but we're keeping that under wraps in case the owners return and reopen it, so everything is in storage at the moment.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Lol GoS the one thing that's crap is that I can't purchase most overseas items because of the ridiculous postage costs, and the fact that I can't get involved with reaping and borrowing props the way you all do. Even the Atmosfear dvd's I purchased were quite expensive to have delivered but I really wanted them. lol.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Received these in the mail yesterday. I was so excited, I tried them out as soon as I got home.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I've printed some vintage/creepy photos. These are what I have so far. I'm going to be printing more as I want the whole wall around the atmosfear dvd to be covered by these photos.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I've also thought about including characters to interact with ToT's. I work at a high school and thought about hiring some students who are studying Theatre. I could get them to write up a script for their character they'll be playing and using that on the day as well as improvising. I thought that, not only will it be awesome for me, but it will be a great opportunity for them to add to their portfolios as experience. It will give them experience in working with scripts as well as the opportunity to use improv and improve their skills. As usual, hubby thinks I'm nuts...lol...but when I told his sister and my mum, they thought it was a wonderful idea so I say to hubby


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Your plans are coming along beautifully.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think you're probably set for projections but if you are looking for a vintage maid projection, I bought and downloaded one done by DMinor, a member here on the forum. Very reasonable and no shipping involved.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks GoS I'm definitely interested in checking out different types of projections available. I tried out the ghostly apparitions one on my doorway last night and it looked amazing! 6 months is just too far away. I might just freak out the neighbours every now and then in the lead up to Halloween and play it on my window.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I came across a Halloween treasure today...I stopped by my dad's factory and remembered a section above the kitchen roof has been used for storage since I was a kid so I checked it out and found HEAPS of left over wrought iron balustrade fence pieces stored back from when dad used to sell them in the 80's and a box of the points that go on top of it (similar to attached photo but more detailed and 80's styled)...OMG CEMETERY FENCING!!! Most exciting find so far and to think I have another large storage area at the factory that I haven't searched through yet...goosebumps!


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Love your ideas so far! I've always wanted to use those AtmosFear projections but I wasn't sure if I actually could over here. I'm guessing they're universal? Might have to get one for myself  Can't wait to see what you come up with next. It's looking great so far.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Another find from was this spoon holder. I saw this from another thread and thought it was an amazing idea to use as a key holder. It was someone on here that made one and it had their hotel logo printed on the background?? I think s/he received it as a reaper gift? Whoever you are, please let me know so I can thank you for the idea. 

I found this one on ebay and purchased it straight away. I love the red material as the background so I'll most likely keep it and put my logo on it.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Mogwai said:


> Love your ideas so far! I've always wanted to use those AtmosFear projections but I wasn't sure if I actually could over here. I'm guessing they're universal? Might have to get one for myself  Can't wait to see what you come up with next. It's looking great so far.



Yes they work beautifully  I was worried too. lol. I think you can also copy the dvd onto a usb so you don't have to plug the dvd player into the projector. Anyway I had so much fun with it last night. And because you live in the west...far far away from me...I'll let you know where I got them from. Haha. You'll be able to get them from ebay (see link)...this guy sells pretty much all of them...and yep that's the cost for us Aussies. lol.

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/bosterbiz/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

If you do purchase any, get onto their youtube vids "atmosfx" where you can find tips and ideas on how to use them to get the best out of them.


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha, thanks for the link  They are pretty expensive but I think it's worth it because they look amazing. How are you planning to set yours up? I've seen tips for projecting onto a sort of clear material in a doorway or arch before. Looks very convincing


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year I ordered the _Bone Chillers_ AtmosFear DVD and really love it. Can be somewhat scary and/or fun too. I don't do gory with all the little kids we get each year. I plan to have a vampire bar scene one year and wanted a "band" to play to pack them in. Love their band on the DVD.


Here BTW is a link to DMinor's _Rona The Ghost Maid_ projection. Sorry I forgot to provide a link earlier. It fit in well with our theme. http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...d-projection-fx-10-a.html?highlight=Rona+maid 

The second video of his on this thread shows how it looked at his house near sundown (thought of you since it doesn't get dark until later) : http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...loadable-projections.html?highlight=rona+maid I'm thinking he used a black scrim to project it on since it was so light outside and the windows looked blacked out but ask him to be sure if you decide to add it to your projection images.

This was what it looked like in one of our upstairs bedroom windows when we did our hotel theme. I loved how her passing image would trail off into nothingness.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Mogwai said:


> Haha, thanks for the link  They are pretty expensive but I think it's worth it because they look amazing. How are you planning to set yours up? I've seen tips for projecting onto a sort of clear material in a doorway or arch before. Looks very convincing


Definitely worth it  You can use curtain material for the projection. My curtains at the front of the house are perfect for it. i'll just unhook one and hang it in my doorway but stretched out so there's no drooping or folds. I tested it out the other night and roughly hung them up and even with a couple of folds in it, the projection still looked amazing. Here's a pic of my curtain…


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Last year I ordered the _Bone Chillers_ AtmosFear DVD and really love it. Can be somewhat scary and/or fun too. I don't do gory with all the little kids we get each year. I plan to have a vampire bar scene one year and wanted a "band" to play to pack them in. Love their band on the DVD.
> 
> 
> Here BTW is a link to DMinor's _Rona The Ghost Maid_ projection. Sorry I forgot to provide a link earlier. It fit in well with our theme. http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-s...d-projection-fx-10-a.html?highlight=Rona+maid
> ...



Thanks GoS i checked out the link and sent a PM to Dminor. I've decided to use that projection for the front window of my bedroom.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I had so much fun with our haunted hotel, I can't wait to see how yours progresses. I was the one that received the spoon holder as the reaper present. Really worked out great for holding the keys. Here's an inspiration board for your haunted hotel. https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-haunted-hotel/


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Dawnski! It was such a great idea and when I found one on ebay I just had to have it 

Thanks for the link to your pinterest board…I started following you a couple of weeks ago and have looked through all the amazing ideas on there. I love what you post.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Ooops I haven't posted in here for a while. Been sooo busy with work. Hopefully I can get some more things on here. Had shopped a bit since the last time I posted


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Trying to get back on here and start posting again. Just a couple of stuff I purchased - I have purchased heaps since my last post but only have these photos to share. Will take more photos and post later.

I just received these keys int he mail. Ordered them from eBay and they are just perfect for my hotel.









And here's skelly. Purcahsed him from Lombard as well as many other items when they had their stocktake sale beginning of the month. He's stored at myparents factory for now and as you can see, my dad and brother in law dressed him up and put him to work in the office. lol.









Other items I have purchased and will post once I take some photos are: Standing Pumpkin Scarecrow, Service desk bell, pumpkins, rats, meat market body parts, butchers apron, lanterns, skeleton ground breaker, spooky telephone, candles and candelabras, Jumbo tombstones, and many many more.


----------



## The Stalk (May 5, 2015)

This theme/thread is so great! I love it. Everything looks like it's coming along swimmingly. Looking forward to following!


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Stalk  It's getting there. Just need to get back into the DIY stuff…going to attempt to make a grandfather clock…eek. lol.


----------



## Rails (May 19, 2015)

AussieBoo, are Lombards expensive on their postage? do you have to be a member of anything to purchase from them? I soooo want a skeleton. It's just way too expensive to get them off eBay and from OS. Im in NSW. Ooooh man.. Im getting so excited now.  LOVE your Dads new office assistant! lol


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Rails said:


> AussieBoo, are Lombards expensive on their postage? do you have to be a member of anything to purchase from them? I soooo want a skeleton. It's just way too expensive to get them off eBay and from OS. Im in NSW. Ooooh man.. Im getting so excited now.  LOVE your Dads new office assistant! lol


Hey Rails. Lombards charge a flat shipping rate of $9.95. No you don't have to be a member, anyone can purchase online  If you don't have a store near you that you can visit, I would suggest waiting until May/June each year as that's when they do their stocktake sales and their items are marked down heaps. Otherwise head online and see if they've got anything left over from last years Halloween before they bring out the new stuff this year. Yep I looked everywhere online for a skeleton and found them to be quite expensive so was rapt when a staff member at my local Lombard told me about their stocktake sale and was able to get their last skeleton they had 

PS. Nice to 'meet' you Rails. lol. What are your plans for Halloween?


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally got some pics to share...

Here's my standing pumpkin scarecrow which will be placed to guard my pumpkin patch outside:









I bought this service bell on ebay...absolutely love it. 









A suitcase I found at vinny's:









I bought a few of these rats. A couple of them will be placed in the hotel and a couple around the butchers shop:









And my attempt at making a grandfather clock...let's see how I go with this. lol.


----------



## Rails (May 19, 2015)

They look awesome! Can't wait to see what your G'father clock finishes up like.  It's got me intrigued already. 

For Halloween, I don't go out with all the blood and gore, due to the fact that most of my little visitors are between the ages of 2 and 6. The odd older kid that comes is usually tagging the little kids around with them, so I try to keep it freaky enough to engage the older ones and not freaky enough to give nightmares to the babes.  I'll have to shrink some of my pics so I can put them up from last years Haunt. I just want to add to it, and have a few skelly's and a bit of a miss-match of stuff. I did think about having a "photo" kind of booth thing this year, due to the amount of kids having their pictures taken in the yard last year. Was lovely. I get around 100 kids, and probably will be bigger this year seeing as it's on a Saturday. Sad that it's so light out when they come though. 

PS.. Nice to "meet" you as well.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

We have a mix of kids in our area. Most are between 5-10 I think and surprisingly they don't seem frightened by my displays although this year will be a bit scarier so we'll see what happens. lol. The parents actually really love it and don't care if their kids are scared. haha.

Photo booth is a great idea. I had a Jason prop sitting on my park bench and used that as a 'photo booth' for kids to sit next to him on the bench and their parents to take photos. I put up a sign and also printed props. I didn't have many do it because they weren't sure they were allowed...I had to prompt a few of them. lol.

I'm rapt it's on a Saturday this year. I'm going to invite friends and family and we'll be sitting in the driveway with a barbie and drinks while ToT's come past.

Yeah I agree with the daylight. It gets dark pretty late in my area but last year we did have quite a few ToT's come past when it started to get dark...I think word of mouth brought those ones over. My haunted hotel will be set up inside so at least that part of the haunt will be in darkness at all times.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. It's been a long time since I've been on here...I've been quite slow to post and update. I was recently diagnosed with Narcolepsy so my evenings have been spent with sleep attacks and going to bed early  I've recently been prescribed some medication which has helped heaps so I will be on top of my Halloween stuff now...phew.

Not much to update you all on my Hotel except that I have been purchasing props and items for it.

I made a grandfather clock out of cardboard...an idea I got from Pinterest (which I think the person who built it is a member on here?)....anyway mine is very dodgy in comparison but it still looks very effective (in dim lighting). haha.

That was my only DIY project I have done...the rest I decided to purchase or dig out of storage. Actually I lied...I recently made a cardboard bowling alley (pinterest idea) and will be creating some games for ToT's to play with - Monster Bowling, Witches Hats Ring Toss, Mystery Boxes and Tattoo Booth. Ok that's all the DIY I'll be doing. lol.

Since my last post, I have found more great things hidden at my dad's factory that is perfect for a hotel. I will take some pics of my purchases and finds and will post up on here shortly. 

My little get together with close friends and immediate family has turned into something a little bigger. I've invited more friends and some cousins and they are really excited as they have never experienced this kind of thing before. Needless to say, their excitement has made me a lot more excited as there were times where I doubted myself and whether I could pull this whole thing off and make it a success.

So fingers crossed the weather is great and that the night turns out fabulous!


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I have this pic of an inflatable couch I found at dad's work. It was purchased in the 90's when I was a teen. Once it occurred to me it was orange I drew a pumpkin face on it. lol. This couch will be part of the party for guests to sit on.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally took some photos of my finds and purchases.

This is my spare room with most of my decorations. Accidentally left the door open the other day and my poor 3 yr old daughter screamed and ran off when she saw them. lol.









Ok so this is my DYI grandfather clock. Feel free to laugh your head off because I do every time I see it. Haha. As I previously stated, I loved a clock that was posted on Pinterest and TRIED to make the same. I was too lazy to paper mache it so I just painted over the cardboard and as you can see I used a dodgy small skelly inside. Hahaha. I thought seeing as our area doesn't go full on with their decoration, they're going to think that this is amazing. lol.









Found this at Vinnies yesterday. Great for the witches potions and witchy stuff. Will be taking the backing out so the items can be viewed on both sides.









When I went to dad's work to pick up my Halloween stuff from storage, I raided the cupboards to see if there was anything that I could use...found this is one of them...perfect for the hotel lobby.









And then I opened another cupboard and found this!!!! Could not believe my luck. Weighs a TON and had to get hubby to put it in the car;. lol.









As previously stated, I will be having some kids games out the front. One of them is Monster Bowling. I started drawing monster faces on the bowling pins when my daughter came into the room and wanted to draw some as well. Well I had to let her didn't I? lol. So I let her draw on 2 pins and my son draw on 2.

Here are the results. My 2 pins:









My son's 2 pins:









And my daughter's 2 pins:









And finally, this morning I placed some plastic drapes over the opening of our lounge room where the hotel lobby will be set up. I did this so my kids can walk through the hallway without being able to see the set up and get frightened by it. While they love Halloween, they are scared of some of my decorations. lol.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

You have some great props and settings for this theme. I loved doing the haunted hotel theme a few years ago - probably one of my most favorites. Love watching your progress and can't wait to see the final displays. Great work.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I know you didn't ask this, but I have young kids too, and we have some props that are scarier than others. We get out the creepier props early, and when my DD4 was very little, we'd sit our zombie on the couch and every morning, we'd say "Good morning, Zombie Larry", and we'd go ourselves & touch his hand & explain he wasn't real and that his face was just made that way to be spooky. We never forced her to touch him or go close, but we made a point to do that ourselves multiple times a day. Eventually she was brave enough to touch his hand so he'd activate, and then it got to a point where she'd hug him goodnight! Now at 4 years old, she delights in moving him around the house! LOL!

Our son, who won't turn 2 until November, takes his cues from us too. He's a bit shy with the props at first, but we poke the props in the face, or put our hands in their mouths and say "pretend", and he'll get braver & braver and will first touch them & run, then he just wants to push their buttons all day long! Ha! he has already carried a smaller skeleton up to bed with him this year. We are creating 2 new little Halloween lovers!

Love your plans so far! It's so fun to include the kids, but it's hard to let go of control too - at least that's how I feel about it!


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

frogkid11 said:


> You have some great props and settings for this theme. I loved doing the haunted hotel theme a few years ago - probably one of my most favorites. Love watching your progress and can't wait to see the final displays. Great work.


Thanks Frogkid. I agree...I'm having a lot of fun with this theme and I haven't even started setting it up.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I know you didn't ask this, but I have young kids too, and we have some props that are scarier than others. We get out the creepier props early, and when my DD4 was very little, we'd sit our zombie on the couch and every morning, we'd say "Good morning, Zombie Larry", and we'd go ourselves & touch his hand & explain he wasn't real and that his face was just made that way to be spooky. We never forced her to touch him or go close, but we made a point to do that ourselves multiple times a day. Eventually she was brave enough to touch his hand so he'd activate, and then it got to a point where she'd hug him goodnight! Now at 4 years old, she delights in moving him around the house! LOL!
> 
> Our son, who won't turn 2 until November, takes his cues from us too. He's a bit shy with the props at first, but we poke the props in the face, or put our hands in their mouths and say "pretend", and he'll get braver & braver and will first touch them & run, then he just wants to push their buttons all day long! Ha! he has already carried a smaller skeleton up to bed with him this year. We are creating 2 new little Halloween lovers!
> 
> Love your plans so far! It's so fun to include the kids, but it's hard to let go of control too - at least that's how I feel about it!


Hi Jenn&Matt. Your advice is so much appreciated. A great idea to get the kids used to the scary props. Lol you're kids are amazing. My daughter was fine last year and played with the props...as you can see in my pic, she loved the spider but as she's getting older she's more aware of what they are but I'm sure she'll be fine. I think once they are set up in their positions, she'll see them as a story rather than a bunch of ghosts, ghouls and witches crammed in my spare room. lol.


----------



## Rails (May 19, 2015)

Looking Awesome there AussieBoo.  I can't wait to see what your house looks like.  Im still working on my front yard, and then the proper layout will occur on my next day off, and then I'll start on the insides of my house, and the menu for the kid party.  gotta get my "finger" out and get these invites done too in the next few weeks.. Im having a wonderful time. I've been watching Stiltbeast Studios on youtube. GREAT inspiration right there..


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi guys. Well Halloween was a HUGE success for me. I'm sore, I'm exhausted and loopy but I'm still on a high from Saturday.

I think I have succeeded in becoming that Halloween House in Doreen.

People from all over the community came once word got out on the community FB page and there was great feedback from everyone. I am happy to announce that I will be doing this every year and will also take donations to give to a charity of my choice (a different one every year). My neighbours loved my haunt...they loved me. My next door neighbour ended up inviting friends over to their place for drinks and they ended up setting up chairs on their nature strip so they could enjoy the atmosphere.

I hired 3 Year 11 Theatre Studies students from the high school I work at and I will continue to hire Year 11 students each year. While my haunt was amazing, these students brought it all to life. Everyone loved them...I just can't speak highly enough of them and they also had a fun night.

I also asked a friend to take photos for me as I knew I wouldn't have a chance to do it myself and she did a brilliant job! I have posted them on FB. I won't post them here as there are so many pics so please click on the link to view my Edenhope Hotel Halloween Haunt https://www.facebook.com/P4RIS/media_set?set=a.10153030666577084&type=3&pnref=story 

Please let me know if the link doesn't work...I have it set to public so it should work. I'm not sure if setting it to public viewing, anyone can comment but if you can, please leave comments if you wish.

Hope everyone went well with their haunts and decorations. Hope the weather went well for everyone....my day started off dreary and rain here and there and I really hoped it would remain that way as it gave a great atmosphere but unfortunately it became sunny and quite warm...ah well at least for the most part it wasn't windy which is what I didn't want. 

Another thing, I found the neighbours kids and possibly other kids to be a bit rough and annoying around my decorations. I'm completely happy for them to touch and play but some of them went too far especially in the hotel where they were ringing the service bell heaps of times which not only annoyed me, but the student who was playing the hotel manager. I tried to get around and tell the kids off when they were misbehaving (yes I'm scary like that - a comment was made by my sister in law that I should have become a teacher. lol) and many times I had to tell the regular neighbourhood kids to leave the hotel when non-neighbours came in as I wanted those who hadn't seen the hotel to enjoy the full atmosphere of the hotel....in saying that, I was thinking of perhaps putting up a sign outside and in a nice way inform visitors that, while I'm happy for them to enjoy the decorations by getting close to the action, I don't want them to touch buttons, roughly touch decorations or move the props. I want them to be aware that only the hired roving characters are allowed to touch the props and ask them to respect and acknowledge the hard work put in to making the haunt entertaining and fun for all without the worry of a prop being moved or damaged. If anyone can suggest a way of doing that, I would appreciate your ideas.

In saying that, please know that the above was not a huge distraction to the overall success of the night and the whole night was AMAZING!!!!

Please check out my pics and let me know what you think


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks fantastic! It's nice to see a full size haunt in Australia. I wish I could see it in person. I'm glad everything turned out well on the day. Can't wait to see what you do next year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just tried logging on to your face book link (not a FB member) and couldn't see anything--says Content not available now. Does the FB page link to your computer and maybe that is turned off now or is this just a FB setting? BTW I _can_ see the other photos you've posted in this thread.

I remember reading your thread from when you first started it and really would love to see how it turned out. Sounds like it was a lot of fun and so glad things went well. Congrats on getting your neighborhood into the spirit of the holiday.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Mogwai. I'm really happy with how it turned out  I'm already thinking about next year. lol.


----------



## AussieBoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I just tried logging on to your face book link (not a FB member) and couldn't see anything--says Content not available now. Does the FB page link to your computer and maybe that is turned off now or is this just a FB setting? BTW I _can_ see the other photos you've posted in this thread.
> 
> I remember reading your thread from when you first started it and really would love to see how it turned out. Sounds like it was a lot of fun and so glad things went well. Congrats on getting your neighborhood into the spirit of the holiday.


I'm so sorry GoS I didn't think about non fb members access to my album…I'll spend some time tonight posting the photos in an album on here…stay tuned 

Haha thanks I'm really glad the neighbourhood got into it


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

Haha, so am I. Are you going to expand on the same theme next year or do something completely different?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Gosh, I'm only partway through the photos & everything looks fantastic! I had to sign in to FB in order to view your album, so it's good that you'll post some here too!

So far - I love the typewriter, the whole lobby set up, that AWESOME painting of the little boy above your fireplace (seriously, I want that!!!), your wallpaper & photo wall with the rat-infested chair - sooooo many wonderful things! Where did you get the "Last Stop Cemetery - Our Guests Never Complain" sign? I want that too! LOL!

The eyeball cake is fantastic looking, and so glad that your actors worked out well - it's awesome when people really get into it, and it looks like you had a great turnout. Thanks for sharing the photos - everything looks really wonderful!


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Okay that is one of my favorite pages to view. Great work on the displays. Love the props and details.

Wonderful job all around.


----------



## chantelledc (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey,

Great job, the photos look amazing and the concept is amazing! 
Wish i could have popped past to check it out =(


----------



## lazimm3 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi I am having a haunted hotel party this year. I wanted to set up a room so the pre teens will have to go in one by one and hear the stories of the hotel...my question is, could this images be projected from outside the window into the room?


----------

